# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Лакшми Нараяна Прабху и GBC

## anton amfinagenov

Здравствуйте, Харе Кришна.
Есть разная противоречивая информациия вокруг этого вопроса.
Очень бы хотелось узнать, было ли вынесено GBC чёткое решение об Лакшми Нараяне Прабху, отклонился ли он от миссии Шрилы Прабхупады? Было ли какое-то постановление..? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Противоречивой информации по этому вопросу нет. Есть противоречивые слухи, которые являются не информацией, а дезинформацией. Информация такова: в 2005 году GBC отстранили его от должности Регионального Секретаря по Восточной Сибири в связи с его отклонениями от регулирующих принципов и многочисленными жалобами преданных на его поведение. Ему дали год на исправление, оставив ему возможность проповедовать. Через год он не выразил желания возвращаться на свою официальную должность и через некоторое время покинул свой регион. В 2007 году на осеннем Нац.Совете на вопрос о статусе Лакшми Нараяны Прабху, Бхактивайбхава Свами ответил коротко и ясно: "В его жизни произошло много изменений и сейчас он не проповедует в ИСККОН". Никаких официальных постановлений не было. Если он захочет вернуться к проповеднической деятельности в ИСККОН, вот тогда без серьезных обсуждений и постановлений не обойтись. А нынешнюю ситуацию можно понимать как просто "уволился по собственному желанию" в связи с изменениями в жизни. Это его внутреннее решение (не решение GBC) и GBC коротко озвучило его на заседании Нац.Совета.

----------

